# How to get studio light on the fly ...



## axtstern (Mar 12, 2014)

Suggestion One:

Cosplay Convention ..... Level: Canon Ninja


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 12, 2014)

Now that looks like something Surapon would come up with!


----------



## tron (Mar 13, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Now that looks like something Surapon would come up with!


Surapon may not be a flash ninja but he is a flash samurai


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 13, 2014)

That's nice and all...but he still has a ways to go

Eric Schwabel is... the Human Light Suit


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2014)

tron said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Now that looks like something Surapon would come up with!
> ...




;D ;D ;D


----------



## axtstern (Mar 13, 2014)

> Now that looks like something Surapon would come up with!



Funny, that was my thought when I posted it, but as the guy was not using the 'M' I did not put that comment forward


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 14, 2014)

He just forgot the umbrellas. : But if windy, he goes flying.


----------



## surapon (Apr 6, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha---Dear Friends and My teacher.
Well, I quite crazy, But still at the low end of Crazyness----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Two days ago, I and my son Volunteer to shoot at " NAMI ( National Alliance on Mental Illness) Eighth Annual Celebration of Courage. And I go with my DIY Portable Lighting system---Yes, I go Light , on that day, Canon 7D with 70-200 mm. F/ 2.8 L IS and Flash, Canon 5D MK II, with EF 24-70 mm F/ 2.8 L ,with Flash( and Graslon 4100F) and 160 LED light and Photix Odin/ Flash controller, and Canon EOS-M with 22 mm F/ 2.0 on my belly / Fanny Pack---Yes, for 2 hours, I shoot about 450 Photos for them, And My son shoot 250 Photos.
Enjoy.
Surapon

PS. You might ask me = Why do I neede 160 LED light for this job----Yes, Before I go to shoot this NAMI job, I research that Most of Mental Illness People have the effected with bright/ suddenly Flash Light= make them sick. = That why constant LED Light at 50% dimmer= get the best Exposure, and no effected on them.


----------

